# Chloramines



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Just thinking about this and thought I would throw it out there. We all know chloramines break down EPDM rubber. Where chlorine does not.They came out with a new V1260-75 chloramine resistant EPDM not long ago.

What happens 10 years from now when the seals in Pro-press fittings break down from the chloramines?

I have had 2 large projects refuse PP due to turbulance and seal questions. Is this going to be a trend? One was an architect who instantly said no. The other was an engineer that said no after talking to my viega rep.

Will this be the next class action suit? What say the masses


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Seen a hotel completely piped in PP. I'm just not sure about the long terms, because of the obvious. Rubber fails after years of abuse from city water....


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Just thinking about this and thought I would throw it out there. We all know chloramines break down EPDM rubber. Where chlorine does not.They came out with a new V1260-75 chloramine resistant EPDM not long ago.
> 
> What happens 10 years from now when the seals in Pro-press fittings break down from the chloramines?
> 
> ...


I do not know if it will be the next CA suit. However, on the flip side the union in our area just finished a large medical center that PP was required with K copper.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Pro Press joints leak from vibration as well as the threat of the o-ring, but someone is making a ton of money by rushing it into the market and promoting the hell out of it as the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

My thoughts, I don't like the thought of a o-ring seal, now if you look at some real old sloan flush valves, the tailpiece with the o-ring, them seem to stay sealed until you move it, then it has to be replaced, now with PP as long as there is no movement at the seal it should be ok, with the way it crimps the pipe I don't see movement taking place. IMO


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

At the hotel where I saw all the PP, they had it coming off their booster pump station as well. When the pumps cycled the risers would shake violently, due in part to inadequate hangers and such. I think in the long run they will have catrophic problems with it...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That would bother me, all the shaking.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

The thing I didn't get is why they didn't go rigid off the pumps and risers then transition to PP.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> My thoughts, I don't like the thought of a o-ring seal, now if you look at some real old sloan flush valves, the tailpiece with the o-ring, them seem to stay sealed until you move it, then it has to be replaced, now with PP as long as there is no movement at the seal it should be ok, with the way it crimps the pipe I don't see movement taking place. IMO


That's what I see too. Rubber seals usually last forever despite how worn they are until they are disturbed. Vibration from pumps, water hammer, maintenance or repair on the lines or nearby the lines can all cause worn rubber to fail. It's only a matter of time in my opinion.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Marlin said:


> That's what I see too. Rubber seals usually last forever despite how worn they are until they are disturbed. Vibration from pumps, water hammer, maintenance or repair on the lines or nearby the lines can all cause worn rubber to fail. It's only a matter of time in my opinion.


Agreed


----------

